# Rear hub nut removal



## NFPC (Jun 8, 2005)

Over the last week I have been trying to remove the locking nut on my rear hub assembly so i can replace it. I have taken heated it, Liquid wrench, PB Blaster, used my cheap impact wrench, twisted off 2 1/2" drive stanley breaker bars(crap i know), twisted of a Craftmen breaker bar, and any combination of the above. I took it to sears auto center and they heated it up with there torch, and still failed to break it loose. 

Any suggestions to get the this off? The dealership tells me the threads are not reversed, and Ive found no indication they are in the manual or internet. Do you think the dealership will be able to break it loose?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like you are going to have to use a decent impact wrench and keep going until it either comes loose or breaks. Don't have much of an option. 
I assume you know how to heat it correctly, by just heating the nut all the way around and nothing else (if possible)?

Good luck.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i might look into a nut cracker/splitter after trying all that. I don't know if they can do a nut that large, but it might worth a look into. It will destroy the nut...but do you really want to re-use it after all that? lol

btw: the threads are not reversed and it _should_ have come off by a breaker bar with a 3-4ft pipe over it. I removed mine when I serviced the rear brakes and had very little trouble.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> i might look into a nut cracker/splitter after trying all that. I don't know if they can do a nut that large, but it might worth a look into. It will destroy the nut...but do you really want to re-use it after all that? lol
> 
> btw: the threads are not reversed and it _should_ have come off by a breaker bar with a 3-4ft pipe over it. I removed mine when I serviced the rear brakes and had very little trouble.


I agree, its normally very tight. 
I have a 3/4 drive set and pipe I used for this. If your nut is not damaged it should come loose with enough force. Are the threads rusty ?
but be warned I broke my torque wrench doing it back up, so use a cheap type with the pointer and scale.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Can you even get a nut splitter on it? I thought it was set into the hub enough to make that impossible. Maybe a dremel and a stack of cut off wheels or a grinding attachment?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Can you even get a nut splitter on it? I thought it was set into the hub enough to make that impossible. Maybe a dremel and a stack of cut off wheels or a grinding attachment?


good question, its certainly partly in the hub.
Are u sure you cant get it undone ?


----------

